# Snow Bear Plow, Replacement Relay Questions



## Rwolf15241 (Jan 2, 2013)

Snow Bear Plow, Replacement Relay Questions

Well I have my 3rd control box for my Snow Bear Plow, The POS doesn't work every time I hit the switch. I'm looking to upgrade the relay to a Warn 63070 or the complete kit 63990. I have looked at a few other posts. Suggestions??

Anyone have feedback on this ???


----------



## Rwolf15241 (Jan 2, 2013)

I used a Warn Controller replacement Kit, including relay wires and switch everything works great.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

The second of your pictures is awesome. It looks like a stacked pile of snirt behind the plowcar. Had to doubletake on that one, WTF? Couldn't possibly have stacked snow like that with a 'zuki????


----------



## Rwolf15241 (Jan 2, 2013)

yes I can!!

There is Ford 9 in diffs front & rear and a 1995 GT40 302 EFI Engine


----------



## TyCar1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Rwolf15241,
You look like you are quite capable with doing things, why not put heavy duty relays in the control box? I have the same problem with my plow, (SnowBear 82") but now that SnowBear has changed owners, I am just going to replace the relays in the box, it comes apart really easy and the relays are cheap. Really cheap in the control box that is sold or replaced by SnowBear, so cheap that when I removed one of them the solder connection for the ground on was nearly non-existent and looks like the iron was not hot enough when it was put together, I cleaned it and re-soldered it and it worked fine, however the relays are still a cheap version. If you go to the local NAPA or any other parts store, you should be able to find a heavy duty set of relays and replace both of them and then have no further issue. I have not yet replaced because I continue to tap the relays in the control box (mine is open so you can see the relays) and then the relay works again, (troubleshoot yours that way.) I should have a new set this weekend and then I will update the results.


----------



## Rwolf15241 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Warn Relay*

I used the Warn Relay & Switch, left the Snowbear wires to the plow. Worked great the first time, then the 35Amp circuit breaker stopped working. Had a spear from Snowbear works great. I also bought 40 amps for future replacement. The next step is a Meyers plow. I'm sure the winch will go next. I can use the wiring for the Calmini Winch Bumper


----------



## Rwolf15241 (Jan 2, 2013)

Used 40 Amp Breaker, still cuts out, will move up to a 50 AMP


----------

